# Samson (Sammy) and Delilah (Lilah) - 9 weeks



## Mike_Nest (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello all,

Last night we picked up our puppies Samson and Delilah. I've attached a few pictures of there first morning home.

Blue collar is Samson and pink is Delilah. The 2nd picture is 2 bodies, 1 head


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Aw, that's lovely! Great names! 

Congrats.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Gah! I can't take it....German Shepherd puppies:wub:

They are quite the pair!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

So cute. :congratulations:


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice looking dogs! Can't wait til I have photos to share


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Ahhh the itty bitty puppy days. Enjoy every moment with them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mike_Nest (Dec 26, 2012)

A few snow pictures today, my camera sucks at stills but takes decent video. I'll upload a video later when these guys settle down a bit.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mike_Nest (Dec 26, 2012)

Okay here is a video from my gopro, still getting used to the camera.

Sammy and Lilah - YouTube


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

They are cute!! Love the names, too. You are BRAVE with two at once!!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So cute!


----------



## Mike_Nest (Dec 26, 2012)

Well the puppies are really loving the snow. It warmed up a ton today so they had a lot of time outback.


----------



## Mike_Nest (Dec 26, 2012)

Another video of them in the snow. I am addicted to my puppies.


----------



## Mike_Nest (Dec 26, 2012)

Well the snow is melting a bit, but with house breaking still in progress we went out into the muck a few times today:


----------



## Mike_Nest (Dec 26, 2012)

Well here are some more of Sammy and Delilah, sorry for spamming you all with pics but I am enjoying the new pups and the new cam!


----------



## Mike_Nest (Dec 26, 2012)

And a couple of videos:


----------



## Mike_Nest (Dec 26, 2012)

A little fun with a stick in the backyard.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

You won't regret taking so many photos, they grow up so fast! 

Great photos and videos, puppy playtime is awesome to watch


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Great pics and vids. Nothing better then a GS puppy.......


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

They are cute, get ready to work hard!


----------



## Mike_Nest (Dec 26, 2012)

Here are some new Sammy and Lilah pics. The first 3 are at 14 weeks, the rest are at 4 months.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

They are SO CUTE!!! What incredibly cute little fuzz balls. So, do they wear eachother out? Or do they wear you out first?


----------



## Mike_Nest (Dec 26, 2012)

Picture of Lilah that didn't post first time.


----------



## Mike_Nest (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello,

Sammy and Lilah met there father and mother today. There mother wanted nothing to do with them but there father was very friendly.

I hope my guys develop the amazing coat Max, there father, has.


----------

